# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  La Importancia de Decorar Tu Negocio Para La Navidad

## Dinasti2

Lo primero que tienes que hacer antes de decorar tu tienda y prepararla para las Navidad es pensar que tema vas a usar. Tu mercancía y tu decoración tienen que ser coherentes entre ellas. Además, tienen que cumplir con su objetivo principal: vender tus productos para regalo.
En este artículo encontrarás algunas ideas que te servirán de inspiración y además no representan un gran costo. 
Recuerda la regla de oro: LA VITRINA ES PARA ATRAER CLIENTES A TU TIENDA, NO PARA COMPETIR CON LOS PRODUCTOS QUE VENDES. Si quieres continuar sigue esta liga para leer completo http://www.pingusi.com//importancia-de-decorar-tu-negocio-para-la-navidad.shtmlTemas similares: Artículo: Primera Dama destaca importancia de agricultura familiar para la seguridad alimentaria Experta muestra métodos moleculares para la detección de patógenos de importancia apícola Artículo: Minagri: Ofertarán más de dos millones de pavos en Navidad y Año Nuevo La importancia de los estándares en la avicultura. La importancia de la Biodiversidad

----------

